# Super Black HMPK



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I conditioned them or a little over a week. I put them in a spawning tub last night. The female is a little torn up but she's ready and the male is blowing a nest (failing but trying lol). Cross your fingers!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

good luck chuck. look forward to the pics


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck!! :]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow sounds exciting !! Good luck! Pictures!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Pair began spawning! But it's one of those weir spawns where the female hides and then goes back for more haha.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I will definitely follow this thread. Very interested to see if you come up with any 100% black fry.

In two weeks I am going to breed my melano male with a super black female.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

good luck!! keep us posted


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck, Dominnic!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Pair spawned all night (no sleep haha) but it's a small spawn....but hey I got eggs right? Haha.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds Good. how is everything going?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Average I guess. He's doin an ok job so far. Here's a vid of them in the tank...and me ramblin on about somethin lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M79qlPVWJBg


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Most super aggressive fin damaging females that I have spawned seems to cause the male to take revenge and eat her eggs.... even if he dominates her.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dragonlady said:


> Every super aggressive fin damaging female that I have spawned seems to cause the male to take revenge and eat her eggs.


 I think she was aggressive until the first bite...she's shredded right now.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck with this pair. :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they are very Nice! Good luck!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Did they hatch last night?


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

hope they come out lookin great!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fry hatched but the stupid male ate em all! Grr. Trying again when the female heals up.


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

Those darn males. 
id love to see if my male would be responsive to a female...if i had one...how do you tell how old they are?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

SimplyPeaChe said:


> Those darn males.
> id love to see if my male would be responsive to a female...if i had one...how do you tell how old they are?


 Pet stores impossible to tell.

Ask the breeder when you buy from them.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Pair began spawning! But it's one of those weir spawns where the female hides and then goes back for more haha.


Hahaha! That made me lol.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear the male ate all the fry. I am so looking forward to seeing how things turn out for your spawn. Keep us posted.


----------

